# [SOLVED]After install of Gentoo, network doesn't work

## Lhymna

Hello everyone !

I have freshly install Gentoo with a tutorial and a video.

After the install, for get ethernet with the dhcp, i have do this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -sv net.lo net.enp2s4 (my card)
> ...

 

After that, they reboot and the network perfectly, but not me ...

When i do ifconfig i get an IP 127.0.0.1 and don't see my card.

so , i have search if my symbolic link worked so i have do that :

 *Quote:*   

> ls - l /etc/init.d

 

I found my net.enp4s2 and his link. My link is created but doesn't work.

I have boot on my liveCD for see if i have again ethernet and it's worked.

I though my enp4s2 is empty. I trying to find my ethernet card name with lscpi but ... lscpi isn't on gentoo ! And without ethernet i can't dl it.

someone can help me please?Last edited by Lhymna on Wed Oct 26, 2016 2:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## snkmoorthy

 *Quote:*   

> emerge dhcpcd

  if you are using DHCP for your card. Also look at https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Networking/Modular

----------

## Lhymna

Thanks for the fast reply,

Yes, i have already do that.

But i don't really understand what is the systeme of module of dhcp?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Lhymna wrote:*   

> Yes, i have already do that.
> 
> But i don't really understand what is the systeme of module of dhcp?

 

See if a module is loaded for your network card with lspci -k.  See also if dmesg has errors related to network card.

----------

## Lhymna

the command lscpci isn't install on Gentoo. I can't do this because i havn't ethernet.

----------

## Zucca

 *Lhymna wrote:*   

> the command lscpci isn't install on Gentoo. I can't do this because i havn't ethernet.

 I'd boot from the live medium and mount the local filesystems. Then chroot into your local system (just like in install phase).

Then emerge pciutils. That'll give you lspci -command.

But don't reboot just yet. You might need something more to get the networking to work.

Anyway. Now paste the output of lspci -k.

----------

## Lhymna

He tried to emerge but he finaly failed and say :

 *Quote:*   

> openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 

----------

## Lhymna

Sorry for the double post, Finaly i can do it! thanks for the helps

my card is :

 *Quote:*   

>  D-Link system Inc DGE-530T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 11)
> 
> 

 

But where I can find this driver ?

I guess go in the kernel and find the correct adapter ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Lhymna wrote:*   

> But where I can find this driver ?
> 
> I guess go in the kernel and find the correct adapter ?

 

One option is, in menuconfig, press key '/' and search DLINK. But I think that correct driver is

```
       -> Device Drivers  

         -> Network device support 

           -> Ethernet driver support 

             -> D-Link devices

                  [*]   D-Link devices

                  <M>     DL2000/TC902x/IP1000A-based Gigabit Ethernet support
```

----------

## Lhymna

I have do it. I have save my conf and reboot my device, still doesn't work !

But when i do lcpi -k, i don't see "kernel driver in use: " under the name of my card

----------

## Zucca

 *Lhymna wrote:*   

> I have save my conf and reboot my device

 ... forgot to actually compile the kernel modules?

If you did compile then, try to use modprobe to load the module.

```
config DL2K

        tristate "DL2000/TC902x/IP1000A-based Gigabit Ethernet support"

        depends on PCI

        select CRC32

        ---help---

          This driver supports DL2000/TC902x/IP1000A-based Gigabit ethernet cards,

          which includes

          D-Link DGE-550T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter.

          D-Link DL2000-based Gigabit Ethernet Adapter.

          Sundance/Tamarack TC902x Gigabit Ethernet Adapter.

          ICPlus IP1000A-based cards

          To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

          module will be called dl2k.
```

... if you used this module it's then named dl2k. Then try

```
modprobe dl2k
```

... and tell us how it went.

However if you're still using LiveCD and you have networking functioning ok. Then run lspci -k there and see what module it uses.

(If someone knows a simpler command than what I used to parse Kconfig files, please tell me. :) )

----------

## Lhymna

Thanks a lot I can see an ethernet card now !!

I have find my module and compile it. But I have 2 ethernet card, and ifconfig show me the wrong card... 

Can i change it ? I have try to just change the ethernet port doesn't work, it's still the wrong card.

----------

## charles17

 *Lhymna wrote:*   

> Can i change it ? I have try to just change the ethernet port doesn't work, it's still the wrong card.

 

Have you considered getting rid of netifrc and using dhcpcd instead?  It sould select the best network interface automatically.

----------

